# Water Changes



## the-bruce (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi guys after reading loads of posts on this forum *** started doing 50% water changes (Every 5/7 Days)

Would you say this is too much?

Cheers For Any Replies

Brucey


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds good to me. What are your nitrates before and after a water change? Do your fish like it?


----------



## the-bruce (Feb 28, 2007)

Nitrates are a lot less, but i've never went over a 30% water change lol, doing a 50% i start to panic ...

Especially my 92 gallon tank in the livingroom (My Oscar Tank) i had my missus out measuring half the tank so i wouldnt go over ....

Even then it seems to much, altho my fish dont seem to mind tbh, and i hear folk do 75% changes :-?

Brucey


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well if you do a 50% change then the nitrates would always be half what they were. The question is, can you keep the nitrates below 20ppm with a weekly 50% water change?


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

It also depends on what your incoming water is like. For locations with water that has saturated CO2 or little buffering capacity, you'll get quite a bit of fluctuation in the tank when you do larger volume water changes. Here, I regularly do 80% changes on bristlenose growout tanks with no problem. I've lived places where 40% changes stressed the fish though. It really just depends on your individual conditions and parameters. Watch the fish. They'll tell you if you're doing too much.

Barbie


----------

